# best wood for pulled pork???



## mrgoblueguy (May 20, 2016)

I just picked up some jack daniels chips today. Would they be good for a pork butt?


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2016)

What smoker do you have?     

Them chips will work for pp.   I find any wood works with pp.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2016)

I use hickory, oak, & pecan on everything.

Mainly because it's cheap & available around here.

Al


----------



## wimpy69 (May 21, 2016)

Usaully cherry and pecan.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2016)

I've used hickory, apple & pecan !  They all turned out great !


----------



## curtisimo81 (May 22, 2016)

I've used hickory and pecan.  I like pecan the best but you can't go wrong with either!!


----------



## curtisimo81 (May 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I use hickory, oak, & pecan on everything.
> 
> Mainly because it's cheap & available around here.
> 
> Al


What kind of oak do you typically use?  Theres plenty of oak around me but I haven't been very impressed with it.  Maybe its the species of oak?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2016)

I use red oak.

Make sure it's seasoned & dry.

Al


----------

